

Tableau Software removes WikiLeaks, users cry foul - cwan
http://www.techflash.com/seattle/2010/12/tableau-software-pulls-plug-on.html

======
rrrhys
This is ridiculous - I hope Tableau feels the error in their ways and
customers vote with their feet.

